# Singapore -- t-storms all the time right now?



## Cathyb (Jan 7, 2007)

We fly in to Singapore next Monday. Been following weather for 3 weeks and all I ever see is T-storms.  Is it true that it will rain most of the time for Mon-Wed?  Is it wet rain -- in other words, miserable to get out and sight-see? Plane delays frequent to land?

Any light on this subject greatly appreciated!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 7, 2007)

Cathy,

Here's some Singapore Historical Weather Data

and some additional Singapore weather info

Richard


----------



## PeelBoy (Jan 8, 2007)

*Think Orlando in the Summer*

Singapore is like Orlando in the summer: hot and humid.  There is almost daily afternoon thunderstorm caused by convection rain.  It lasts for 15 to 30 minutes, and before and after the thunderstorm, it is sunny, hot and humid.  There is no tropical cyclone (hurricane or typoon) or temperate cyclone we are used to in North America, because of the low latitude.

I have been in Singapore for about 10 times.  Whenever there is a storm, go indoor to a shopping mall for an hour.  When you come out again, you even won't notice the ground was wet.


----------



## Cathyb (Jan 8, 2007)

Thank you, guess we bring our umbrella   We will be heading to Thailand for 3 more weeks; hopefully they are not as 'wet'.


----------



## Canuck (Jan 13, 2007)

PeelBoy is right, the storms don't last long........however there is the odd storm that will drag on for an hour or 2.  However, it's warm, and when it's over everything feels clean.  There is great shopping in Singapore, so the mall is a great place to hide from the storm.

Thailand should be heading into the dry season, so you should be safe.  Even in Thailand the rain never really lasts long.  Again, it feels "clean" after a good shower.  You will love both places!v


----------

